# Just could not resist getting this pocket gun... It was priced just right......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sig Sauer P238 -- 2 six round magazines

No range report as yet.......

I do not have big hands so the grip feels great with no pinky finger support..... They do make a 7 round extended magazine for it.... Have one coming Monday....















​


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice, love my P238. Very accurate and the extended mag makes it even better.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice looking little gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase. I'm hoping to pick up a CZ 75D PCR Compact at a gun show in two weeks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Cait - you have seen this: http://shootingthebull.net/blog/final-results-of-the-380-acp-ammo-quest/ 
yes??


----------

